# Need help with procedure



## lindseyj (Jan 16, 2009)

What would you code for this? 71090-26? Thanks


PROCEDURE:  Cardiac fluoroscopy.

 This patient is known to have known ischemic cardiomyopathy, status post
 biventricular automatic implantable cardioverter-defibrillator. Lately he has
 been noted to have episodes of syncope and falls and was noted to have
 increased resistance in the RV lead, which was greater than 3,000 ohms.

 FINDINGS:
 There appears to be a break in the RV lead close to generator site.


----------



## RKN122306 (Jan 22, 2009)

Lets see if I have this right, the doc only took the patient in and did a fluoroscopy on the patient to see if the lead was detached from the generator?

Then yes you would bill 71090-26 

I'm suprised he didn't either fix it then or possibly just do an x-ray instead of the fluoroscopy.

If he fixed it then you would have a few codes to add


----------



## lindseyj (Feb 9, 2009)

no he didn't fix it another doctor did- 
Thanks just wanted to make sure i had it correct


----------



## deeva456 (Feb 9, 2009)

71090-26 may not be the correct code to use; this code is for fluorscopy guidance during insertion of a pacemaker or ICD unit.  When checking the position of a lead we use 76120-26 with the appropriate dx code. We have been paid using 76120-26. Unfortunatley there isnt no other radiology code to use to check the position of the lead.


----------



## lindseyj (Feb 10, 2009)

well apparently we didn't have the right code- thanks for your help!


----------



## beckiejo (Feb 10, 2009)

take a look at 76000  Fluoro up to 1 hour physician time, other than 71023 or 71034 (ex:Cardiac Fluoro)


----------

